# Community Participation > Mapping Challenge Suggestions >  Outerspace Challenge

## bryguy

How about a challenge where you have to create an outerspace scene/map? I myself would like to have a challenge like this  :Smile:

----------


## Aera Lure

I'm all for it, as I run a sci-fi campaign currently, though its pretty much restricted to the Earth Sphere (Moon, La Grange points). Some access to the asteroid belt and Jupiter though.

What are you thinking? "Regional" map or an encounter map? In actual "space", or on a planetary body? In any event, pretty much all of those things interest me.

----------


## Redstar

sounds fun!  at last I could use some neon colors in a map  :Cool:

----------


## bryguy

> I'm all for it, as I run a sci-fi campaign currently, though its pretty much restricted to the Earth Sphere (Moon, La Grange points). Some access to the asteroid belt and Jupiter though.
> 
> What are you thinking? "Regional" map or an encounter map? In actual "space", or on a planetary body? In any event, pretty much all of those things interest me.


im not sure what you mean by "regional", "encounter", "space", or "planetary body", so i cant really answer your question....  :Question: ?: :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## Gamerprinter

> im not sure what you mean by "regional", "encounter", "space", or "planetary body", so i cant really answer your question.... ?:


Bryguy: a regional map would be something like September Challenge map - you are mapping a region, that's not as big as a continent, but more than just a city; ie: regional: county map, state map, midwest map.

Encounter map - is used in Roleplaying Games, like Dungeons & Dragons, encounter scale is usually, 1 inch = 5 feet. The August challenge dungeon tiles were in encounter scale, as was the tavern map, on the previous month. A map of an encounter area - fight a monster, visit a store or tavern.

Space map, I'm guessing would be like an orbital map, starsystem map or even a quadrant map. Map as large as an entire galaxy, or the immediate environment surrounding a planet or star system.

Planetary Body - a map of Earth or Mars, a map of a planet.

GP

----------


## bryguy

> Bryguy: a regional map would be something like September Challenge map - you are mapping a region, that's not as big as a continent, but more than just a city; ie: regional: county map, state map, midwest map.
> 
> Encounter map - is used in Roleplaying Games, like Dungeons & Dragons, encounter scale is usually, 1 inch = 5 feet. The August challenge dungeon tiles were in encounter scale, as was the tavern map, on the previous month. A map of an encounter area - fight a monster, visit a store or tavern.
> 
> Space map, I'm guessing would be like an orbital map, starsystem map or even a quadrant map. Map as large as an entire galaxy, or the immediate environment surrounding a planet or star system.
> 
> Planetary Body - a map of Earth or Mars, a map of a planet.
> 
> GP


thanks GP  :Smile: 


I had been thinking more of a space map or planetary body map

----------


## NeonKnight

Bwahahahahaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa

This would use Profantasy's October Anual just peachy  :Wink: 

http://sub.profantasy.com/2008/october08.html

----------


## RPMiller

> Bwahahahahaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
> 
> This would use Profantasy's October Anual just peachy 
> 
> http://sub.profantasy.com/2008/october08.html


That was my immediate thought as well.  :Very Happy:

----------


## bryguy

> That was my immediate thought as well.


whoah lol i never knew about that


anyways i like to make my own planets (using a planet render script of course  :Razz:   :Very Happy:   :Laughing:  )

----------


## su_liam

I'm for this. I'd love to take part in this, but if it happens within the next 9 months I would probably have to bow out. I'm back in school again. I feel like the 40 year old virgin in a classroom full of people who are mostly younger than my bike. Older than my kids, but younger than my bike.

I would have loved to take part in this.

----------


## Antony

I like the idea of an alien complex, ground or space based, which would be interesting. How alien can you make it and yet still be "understandable" to mere human minds?

----------


## RPMiller

> I like the idea of an alien complex, ground or space based, which would be interesting. How alien can you make it and yet still be "understandable" to mere human minds?


That is more of an encounter map and would be a different suggestion. You are welcome to post it in the forum and see if he garners the most votes in the next two days.  :Smile:  I like the idea and it has some potential so I say go for it.

----------


## Antony

I wasn't thinking so much of interiors but small settlements sitting in orbit or on alien worlds. But both together would be interesting.

----------


## joão paulo

here are some pictures for inspiration :Idea:

----------


## jfrazierjr

veyr pretty... have some rep

----------


## joão paulo

Here is the link to the site where I found these pictureshttp://www.hudsonfla.com/spaceviewinner.htm
 :Confused: sorry for not having placed the source before.

----------


## RobA

moonbase alpha (space 1999) was a part of my inspiration for this month's challenge entry...

-Rob A>

----------


## Ascension

Thanks Joao, you actually did inspire me.  I've never done something remotely "techy" or "spacey" and now I have an idea.

----------

